# My Class C



## patzx12

Hi, Got a Coachmen Freedom 27.5ft class C before Xmas.
Its a 2004 and has covered 14000 miles. 6.0 Vortec petrol.
I have only driven it 160 miles but it goes great, good power and decent economy.
The interior was complete but not to my standard so I gutted it.
All the electrics are gone and renewed with 220v apliances throughout.
PC200 consumer unit.
LED lighting. 
New kitchen and appliances.
I dumped the onboard LPG and will be using a large calor bottle.
I removed the Onan Genny. I may use it if i can set it up feed 220v.
The only remaining 120v device is the roof aircon, I will set this up to run off a transformer. I could also run it off the Onan.
I made a deviding wall to seperate the rear kitchen-bathroom from the living area.
I may also remove the USA awning and fit the Fiamma 65 presently fitted to my Ducato campervan.
I will also replace the outside maker lights with LED.
I will post some pictures of the work when I get decent pictures.


----------



## ched999uk

I am looking forward to some photos as your project progress. Why not keep the on board lpg and just add a change over valve. That way you have the best of both.

I have never tried it but can't you use a 240v to 110v transformer in reverse. The same ones as builders use on 110v tools. You could just use it to power the aircon and power the battery charger?

Please keep us updated with photos.


----------



## cabby

looking forward to seeing the rest of the rebuild. like the large garage as well.   matter of interest what is the max weight.

cabby


----------



## loddy

The only question I have is "why" ???

Loddy :?


----------



## teemyob

*garage*

i like the garage!


----------



## Zepp

loddy said:


> The only question I have is "why" ???
> 
> Loddy :?


I was just thinking the same thng :

Paul


----------



## steco1958

Zepp said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question I have is "why" ???
> 
> Loddy :?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the same thng :
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

As he says in the OP, interior was not to his standard !!


----------



## loddy

I know the fittings the Yanks use aren't to my taste but he has dumped the things that are good, the reefer, the genny, and the fixed gas tank, if he bought it in the UK the electrics would have been sorted and proper transformers fitted

?????????????/

Loddy


----------



## steco1958

loddy said:


> I know the fittings the Yanks use aren't to my taste but he has dumped the things that are good, the reefer, the genny, and the fixed gas tank, if he bought it in the UK the electrics would have been sorted and proper transformers fitted
> 
> ?????????????/
> 
> Loddy


I know, I know, not the type of thing I would have done, but hey, its nice to know there are some individuals out there !!


----------



## loddy

OK,OK I'll wait to see the finished product then make comments

Loddy


----------



## patzx12

I asked myself all of the above questions. I was going to keep as much US stuff a possible but as i got into it i decided to go the full hog and have new appliances.
The US fridge was way too big, there was no oven just the microwave.
Also the layout didnt apeal.
I like to seperate areas for kitchen - living - sleeping.
The LPG tank was rusty underneath and would have needed replacing and a large Calor will last us ages. 
I own a design - engineering company and there is sheetmetal company nearby that allows me access to sheetmetal work on a buddy-buddy basis.
I did keep the lockers but cut 6" off the depth, I could never understand the need for so much locker space in campers.
I kept the exelent rock & roll couch and got 2 sets of Transit bus seats. A guy in Limerick recovered the whole lot for me, a really good job. All the carpets and blinds were manky and had to be replaced. I got a bunch of spares from the USA. water \ fuel pumps belts and stuff like that, i will carry a bunch of spares with me on my travels. I also go a set of Pheonex wheel simulators, super sexy.
The guy i got the spares off was Mathew AMERICAN CAR COMMERCIAL
0151 203 6336 a good suppier (no connection with me)
i have a classic Caddy as well and I was releaved to find a good supplier after being messed about by most of the so calles American vehecle parts suppliers in the UK


----------

